# Uncompressed RUNTIME code



## kowens (Oct 16, 2009)

First post here, be nice.

I'm currently working on an HP a1200y tower that does nothing when it boots.

I can see the drive if i connect it to another PC, so i know the drive is still operational.

Also, I have tried utilizing a new video card, still no display.

I resorted to my PCI POST card, and it gives me a D4 (or, HP, depending on your angle of viewing) code.

Research shows this unit should have an AMI BIOS, meaning this error relates to, as I titled this, an Uncompressed RUNTIME code.

*** does that mean?
-k


----------



## kowens (Oct 16, 2009)

PSU also tests fine on all rails.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I believe it's related to reading/running the BIOS. It doesn't necessarily mean the BIOS is bad. There is most likely a hardware failure somewhere on the MB.

I would typically, disconnect and/or remove everything but the CPU and fan, clear the CMOS, and then try to boot. You should obviously get a beep/error code. If not it is power or motherboard failure. If you do, then add items back one at a time.


----------



## kowens (Oct 16, 2009)

will try that now.

sounds right, since i don't even get a bios splash screen.

i'm thinking dead mobo.


----------

